# Enable "Sailing"



## digitaldriver (Sep 13, 2012)

I found a great feature that I would like to enable, but failed so far:

HU_CIC -> 3000 HMI -> Funktionen -> EFF_DYN_SAILING
Kommentar: Legt fest ob es die Checkbox zur Aktivierung der Segelfunktion gibt oder nicht
_(Defines whether the Checkbox to activate Sailing exists or not)_

The checkbox can be seen here: http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/segeln5b1ij68mfn.png (Screenshot from "Connected Drive" iPhone App tutorial - available in cars built from 07/12 according to the app)

What it should do (when the checkbox is activated) is to automatically shift the gearbox into N when rolling, in order to "Sail" rather then using the engine brake.

I would very much enjoy this feature, is engine braking oftenly isn't as efficient on some of my downhill routes, but changing the feature to "aktiv", it still doesn't show in my ECO PRO configuration...

Any suggestions?


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

probably only in the new (starts Nov 12) Nav-system available but allready in the coding data

on your screenshot you see the new one


ill take tomorrow a look at it
i can try it at my f30


----------



## lbjgh (Dec 27, 2011)

Doesn't that defeat the efficientdynamics which charges the battery on deceleration?


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

i cant get it work too

set the value to aktiv on my f30 but it doesnt appear in menu

probably combined with new hardware which allows battery charging with no gear. so the rolling tires/axis will give energy back to the battery?!


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

This is being discussed in another thread here&#8230;.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669107


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Any news about this function? I'm really interested in activating it!


----------

